# Gigabyte Motherboard RAM upgrade 12 GB to 24/48 GB



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a 3 year old Gigabyte motherboard Gigabyte X58A-UD7

with three x 4 GB RAM installed. 

Now when I bought the motherboard 8GB RAMs were not available, so obviously its technical specs tell it can only use 24 GB  RAM.

Now they are available.

I would like to know whether I can upgrade to 48 GB RAM or not?

I contacted the Gigabyte Support and they told me this

_Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 motherboard has a maximum RAM support of 24GB RAM.

Check Memory Support List :  *www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3527#memory%20support%20list

NOTE: RAM kit must be used. Using individual RAMs are not guaranteed to work together they may have different memory ICs even if their speed, latency and voltage may be the same._

Now do we have RAM KIT of 6 x 8GB available in India?

I checked this thread ( page 100) and they say it is possible:

*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?240276-**Gigabyte-GA-X58A-UD7-OC-Tips-Bios-Discussion-Thread**/page100

But I am not sure. So any help to verify this?

*If it is not possible, then For 24 GB:*

I already have 3 x  Zion 4GB DDR3 PC 1333 installed.. By just buying another 3 Zion RAM will help upgrade to 24? or I will have to buy total 24 GB all over again, 6 x Zion 4GB DDR3 PC 1333?

In both cases which RAM kit I should buy? Where to buy especially in Kolkata?


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

Guys any help here


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

guys on that website ran single 8gb sticks successfully. so you might be able to use 8gb ram sticks. make sure you update your mobo bios to the latest version.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

How exactly I update the Bios?

- - - Updated - - -

Here is the website and it was never updated after year 2011 + it is beta, so should I update or not?

*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3251#bios


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

what is your current bios dated at? use speccy to get info.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> How exactly I update the Bios?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




> you first have to download the software named @bios , install it

 *download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/Utility/motherboard_utility_gbttools_gbt_atbios.exe



> Download bios update(latest beta one) and extract it into folder, you will get 3 files like this


*i.imgur.com/9Jz50fk.png[COLOR=#333333][/COLOR]



> Now open @bios software - Select update bios from file- Locate file named  *X58AUD7.F9A*- Select it - and click on update   (other 2 files of no use)


> It will finish in few seconds and ask for a restart. 

Note : During update process *do not close or shut down pc.



*hope i helped


----------



## icebags (Jul 13, 2014)

first, install 3x8gb rams, if u face issues, then go for bios update. just cause its tricky process for the inexperienced. 

but what u will do with so much RAM, running some kind of server ?


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

3D rendering for animation movie.

Sometimes even my current 12 GB becomes less.

If I install 8 Gb I will have to install 8 GB x 6 . Because they only work in pairs. Currently I have 4gb x 3 INSTALLED.


----------



## icebags (Jul 13, 2014)

site says it only supports upto 24gb. u can not install 6x8gb.

check the site a bit for memory module support list.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 14, 2014)

yes it says so because the time it was manufactured 8GB RAM was not available. But the other thread I mentioned on top of the post says they have managed to install 8GB RAM.

That is what I am trying to clarify: is it possible or not.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 14, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> yes it says so because the time it was manufactured 8GB RAM was not available. But the other thread I mentioned on top of the post says they have managed to install 8GB RAM.
> 
> That is what I am trying to clarify: is it possible or not.



it might have made possible through a bios update. that is why i told you to install latest bios form the manufacturer website. i dont want you to install a beta bios. the previous one will do just fine.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 14, 2014)

How do I know which bios version I am currently using?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 14, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> How do I know which bios version I am currently using?



use speccy. download from filehippo.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 16, 2014)

I have speccy.

Where exactly to check there under summary or operating system?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

you can see bios date under mobo tab.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 16, 2014)

Well it is 6/2/2010, so probably out dated


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

try to update to bios version F7.


----------

